# La Russia attacca Romania



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Non si sa ancora nulla, ma la Russia ha attaccato il confine Romeno.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

La Romania? E che minchia c'entra con la Crimea? Ma tu poi non eri morto?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si sa ancora nulla, ma la Russia ha attaccato il confine Romeno.


ola!!!! qui c'e' movimento......edizioni speciali ogni due per tre....
bel casino


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si sa ancora nulla, ma la Russia ha attaccato il confine Romeno.


Ma i Russi non possono essere tanto folli...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Penso che hanno tentato di circondare l'Ucraina senza il permesso degli stati NATO. Se viene confermato ufficialmente, siamo in guerra. Se non viene confermato, a cosa giocano?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma i Russi non possono essere tanto folli...


La mia è una notizia di seconda mano, ma attendibile.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che hanno tentato di circondare l'Ucraina senza il permesso degli stati NATO. Se viene confermato ufficialmente, siamo in guerra. Se non viene confermato, a cosa giocano?


Sta crisi è 'na roba seria. Io sono molto preoccupato. Qui si parla di personaggi che hanno in mano missili a lunga gittata, armi nucleari. Qui sta succedendo un casino. Speriamo che qualcuno riesca a far rinsavire tutti quanti.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che hanno tentato di circondare l'Ucraina senza il permesso degli stati NATO. Se viene confermato ufficialmente, siamo in guerra. Se non viene confermato, a cosa giocano?


E perchè gli interessa così tanto l'Ucraina?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta crisi è 'na roba seria. Io sono molto preoccupato. Qui si parla di personaggi che hanno in mano missili a lunga gittata, armi nucleari. Qui sta succedendo un casino. Speriamo che qualcuno riesca a far rinsavire tutti quanti.
> 
> Buscopann


Chi Putin?
Ti ricordi la storia del cinema?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*bè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè gli interessa così tanto l'Ucraina?


Vogliono arrivare a Vicenza?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè gli interessa così tanto l'Ucraina?


Gas e petrolio.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma i Russi non possono essere tanto folli...


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...a-due-aeroporti-occupati-russi-_10156933.html

di aggressioni alla Romania non si parla,anche perchè dal punto di vista tattico ha poco senso,a meno che i Russi non contino sull'appoggio logistico Transnistriano.

Più probabile che la Russia voglia blindare la Crimea,dove ha sede la sua flotta mediterranea e fomentare la secessione dell'Est russofono dell'Ucraina


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si sa ancora nulla, ma la Russia ha attaccato il confine Romeno.


che fonti hai tu?
come fai a saperlo se ancora nulla non si sa?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gas e petrolio.


Insomma PUtin
da bravo sovietico
vuole fare la grande russia
spremendo gli altri no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che hanno tentato di circondare l'Ucraina senza il permesso degli stati NATO. Se viene confermato ufficialmente, siamo in guerra. Se non viene confermato, a cosa giocano?


Finchè tutto rimane tra Russia e Ucraina si può quasi parlare di "questione interna", ma se le truppe sconfinano in uno stato terzo, per giunta dell'UE, e va a toccare la NATO, c'è da avere paura, seriamente.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Finchè tutto rimane tra Russia e Ucraina si può quasi parlare di "questione interna", ma se le truppe sconfinano in uno stato terzo, per giunta dell'UE, e va a toccare la NATO, c'è da avere paura, seriamente.


Si.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Finchè tutto rimane tra Russia e Ucraina si può quasi parlare di "questione interna", ma se le truppe sconfinano in uno stato terzo, per giunta dell'UE, e va a toccare la NATO, c'è da avere paura, seriamente.


qui lo spiegano meglio

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...imea-blitz-filorussi-Parlamento_10150966.html


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che fonti hai tu?
> come fai a saperlo se ancora nulla non si sa?


Gente che si è trovato il botto missilistico dietro casa. Spazio aereo sorvolato da caccia Russi e Romeni che sparano ai Russi. Non so di più.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...a-due-aeroporti-occupati-russi-_10156933.html
> 
> di aggressioni alla Romania non si parla,anche perchè dal punto di vista tattico ha poco senso,a meno che i Russi non contino sull'appoggio logistico Transnistriano.
> 
> Più probabile che la Russia voglia blindare la Crimea,dove ha sede la sua flotta mediterranea e fomentare la secessione dell'Est russofono dell'Ucraina


Ma la Crimea è russa da sempre e là staziona la flotta del Mar Nero, quindi che se l'annettano o che la rendano uno stato undipendente ma da loro controllato è abbastanza capibile, gli altri stati metteranno Putin in castigo per un anno o due e poi amici come prima...

Il discorso si fa pericoloso se a qualcuno salta il ticchio di sconfinare...

Io pure sono abbastanza preoccupato.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gas e petrolio.


E' piuttosto una questione di politica estera con la nato (Stati Uniti per la verità), che se l'Ucraina fosse entrata in UE semplicemente trattando con Mosca non ci sarebbero stati contracolpi di sorta, trovando la UE nella Russia il partner ideale come avvenuto, peraltro, già in precedenza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gente che si è trovato il botto missilistico dietro casa. Spazio aereo sorvolato da caccia Russi e Romeni che sparano ai Russi. Non so di più.


Ma se questo fosse vero ci sarebbero già notizie su canali ufficiali...

Ripeto, spero che i Russi non siano così folli.


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma i Russi non possono essere tanto folli...



Putin?????


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui lo spiegano meglio
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...imea-blitz-filorussi-Parlamento_10150966.html


Sto seguendo.

E la cosa mi rende un filo nervoso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se questo fosse vero ci sarebbero già notizie su canali ufficiali...
> 
> Ripeto, spero che i Russi non siano così folli.


Non c'è notizia se c'è il veto di stampa. E io penso che causa la gravità dei fatti nessuno dice nulla. Per ora.


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gente che si è trovato il botto missilistico dietro casa. Spazio aereo sorvolato da caccia Russi e Romeni che sparano ai Russi. Non so di più.



a me sembra stranissimo che i rumeni sparino ai russi, soprattutto perchè la Russia non ha ancora sparato, almeno non ufficialmente
così sembrerebbero più matti i rumeni...


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la Crimea è russa da sempre e là staziona la flotta del Mar Nero, quindi che se l'annettano o che la rendano uno stato undipendente ma da loro controllato è abbastanza capibile, gli altri stati metteranno Putin in castigo per un anno o due e poi amici come prima...
> 
> Il discorso si fa pericoloso se a qualcuno salta il ticchio di sconfinare...
> 
> Io pure sono abbastanza preoccupato.


Dipende dall'obbiettivo russo.  Non credo abbia senso per Mosca una manovra a tenaglia partendo dalla Transnistria, perchè l'Ucraina occidentale è troppo grande per un blitzkrieg e troppo antirussa per essere gestita.

il mettere la bandiera russa a Sebastopoli e Donetsk invece rientra più logicamente in un piano di dissoluzione dello stato ucraino in cui l'est russofono si costituirebbe sul modello bielorusso,conservando un'indipendenza formale ma ritornando sostanzialmente nell'orbita russa.

v'è da dire che Kiev sta esattamente a metà strada tra Est ed Ovest,quindi il rischio che si può paventare è di avere una Berlino ucraina ante 1989


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Putin?????


Fino ad ora la sua gestione è stata molto ragionevole...

Non può essere impazzito tutt'ad un tratto.

Spero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non c'è notizia se c'è il veto di stampa. E io penso che causa la gravità dei fatti nessuno dice nulla. Per ora.


Se qualcuno lo ha detto a te, credi che anche qualche giornalista freelance non lo sappia già...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra stranissimo che i rumeni sparino ai russi, soprattutto perchè la Russia non ha ancora sparato, almeno non ufficialmente
> così sembrerebbero più matti i rumeni...


Non so che dirti. Lo reputo improbabile ma non impossibile. Mi chiedo solo come abbiano potuto farlo senza che si sarebbe saputo nulla dai paesi intermedi, Bielorussia, Polonia, Slovenia e Ungheria. Solo se i Russi fossero volati attraverso l'Ucraina direttamente ai confini della Romania.

Ma non ci voglio pensare. Se viene confermato, siamo a un passo della pazzia e se non viene confermato, a due passi. Non so cosa sia peggiore: la certezza o la mezza finta. Perché i missili ci sono caduti ed è impensabile che abbiano sbagliato mira per così tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Putin?????


Ce ne fossero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se qualcuno lo ha detto a te, credi che anche qualche giornalista freelance non lo sappia già...


Sì, ma deve aspettare il beneplacito, mentre io ho rubato la notizia di bocca e pubblicato senza pensarci due volte. E' fresca istantanea.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dipende dall'obbiettivo russo. Non credo abbia senso per Mosca una manovra a tenaglia partendo dalla Transnistria, perchè l'Ucraina occidentale è troppo grande per un blitzkrieg e troppo antirussa per essere gestita.
> 
> il mettere la bandiera russa a Sebastopoli e Donetsk invece rientra più logicamente in un piano di dissoluzione dello stato ucraino in cui l'est russofono si costituirebbe sul modello bielorusso,conservando un'indipendenza formale ma ritornando sostanzialmente nell'orbita russa.
> 
> v'è da dire che Kiev sta esattamente a metà strada tra Est ed Ovest,quindi il rischio che si può paventare è di avere una Berlino ucraina ante 1989


L'importanza di Sebastopoli è tattico-militare, quella di Kiev è economico-culturale.

Una manovra a tenaglia prevederebbe l'uso non solo dell'aviazione ma anche di divisioni corazzate veloci, cosa che non mi pare stia avvenendo.

Una guerra lampo non avrebbe senso quando fosse possibile prendere il potere senza sparare un colpo

Non so, spero veramente che si stia parlando di aria fritta, perchè altrimenti...


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Lo reputo improbabile ma non impossibile. Mi chiedo solo come abbiano potuto farlo senza che si sarebbe saputo nulla dai paesi intermedi, Bielorussia, Polonia, Slovenia e Ungheria. Solo se i Russi fossero volati attraverso l'Ucraina direttamente ai confini della Romania.
> 
> Ma non ci voglio pensare. Se viene confermato, siamo a un passo della pazzia e se non viene confermato, a due passi. Non so cosa sia peggiore: la certezza o la mezza finta. Perché i missili ci sono caduti ed è impensabile che abbiano sbagliato mira per così tanto.


io comunque sono piuttosto ottimista, nel senso che può darsi che Putin voglia mostrare i muscoli e poi però dedicarsi alla diplomazia (tra l'altro gli è crollata la borsa, che ha tirato giù anche la UE, e il G8 è già diventato un G7)
e se anche sono caduti dei missili per "sbaglio", quello è ben capace di insabbiare il tutto


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, ma deve aspettare il beneplacito, mentre io ho rubato la notizia di bocca e pubblicato senza pensarci due volte. E' fresca istantanea.


Speriam bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, ma deve aspettare il beneplacito, mentre io ho rubato la notizia di bocca e pubblicato senza pensarci due volte. E' fresca istantanea.


Quale beneplacito, basta uno stronzo con twitter.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, ma deve aspettare il beneplacito, mentre io ho rubato la notizia di bocca e pubblicato senza pensarci due volte. E' fresca istantanea.


Ma sti missili sarebbero caduti dove,esattamente


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale beneplacito, basta uno stronzo con twitter.


Anche se è un freelance, deve trovare qualche ripetitore, sito o testata giornalistica, che gli pubblica la notizia. E questi hanno sempre dei direttori e chi vaglia cosa pubblicare e cosa no.
E' probabile anche che gli chiedono particolari in più, conferme, insomma... voglio dire, magari uno scambia un petardo per colpi di pistola...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale beneplacito, basta uno stronzo con twitter.


Mi hanno sempre detto di dare mai nulla per scontato. E' scontato che vi sia qualcuno su Twitter, ma forse hanno altro a che pensare, ora. Solo un immigrato forse sta pensando a tornare in Italia, e forse è stato uno dei pochi a riuscirci a fare una telefonata. Se succede una cosa del genere si passa in due minuti allo stato di emergenza e viene bloccato tutto.

Comunque smetto di pensarci. Spero che si risolva senza incidenti più gravi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma sti missili sarebbero caduti dove,esattamente


Al confine del nord. Ma abbastanza vicino per sentire il botto a Cluj come se fosse dietro casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche se è un freelance, deve trovare qualche ripetitore, sito o testata giornalistica, che gli pubblica la notizia. E questi hanno sempre dei direttori e chi vaglia cosa pubblicare e cosa no.
> E' probabile anche che gli chiedono particolari in più, conferme, insomma... voglio dire, magari uno scambia un petardo per colpi di pistola...


Ma sai se poco poco è un freelance accreditato quanto ci mette a diffondersi su twitter/facebook una roba così se avesse pure un minimo di fondamento? Ma ti pare che i russi entrano coi carri in Romania, venendo pure accolti da una folla festante magari, per circondare l'Ucraina (...)? Dai oh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai se poco poco è un freelance accreditato quanto ci mette a diffondersi su twitter/facebook una roba così se avesse pure un minimo di fondamento? Ma ti pare che i russi entrano coi carri in Romania, venendo pure accolti da una folla festante magari, per circondare l'Ucraina (...)? Dai oh.


Si verrà a sapere quando si sono messi d'accordo cosa dire.


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai se poco poco è un freelance accreditato quanto ci mette a diffondersi su twitter/facebook una roba così se avesse pure un minimo di fondamento? Ma ti pare che i russi entrano coi carri in Romania, venendo pure accolti da una folla festante magari, per circondare l'Ucraina (...)? Dai oh.


Potrei anche essere d'accordo... ma di cose assurde ne girano tante sui social network. Poi, non lo so, io non li uso... per me il massimo del social è tradinet, t'ho detto tutto...

Comunque, da quello che riportava Quibb non è proprio un'invasione coi carri armati tipo "quando ascolto Wagner mi viene voglia di invadere la Polonia", ma un raid aereo o cose simili... o mi sbaglio?

:smile:


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, ma deve aspettare il beneplacito, mentre io ho rubato la notizia di bocca e pubblicato senza pensarci due volte. E' fresca istantanea.


Cluj è in Transilvania.    ripeto non ha senso sta notizia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrei anche essere d'accordo... ma di cose assurde ne girano tante sui social network. Poi, non lo so, io non li uso... per me il massimo del social è tradinet, t'ho detto tutto...
> 
> Comunque, da quello che riportava Quibb non è proprio un'invasione coi carri armati tipo "quando ascolto Wagner mi viene voglia di invadere la Polonia", ma un raid aereo o cose simili... o mi sbaglio?
> 
> :smile:


La fonte diretta l'ha chiamato, letteralmente, invasione. Io l'ho abbellito ad attacco del confine, se può servire.

Nella speranza che sia solo un attacco perché qualcuno abbia sbagliato grossolanamente i confini. Perché se il cielo di Cluj è sorvolato da aerei russi siamo dentro il paese parecchio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrei anche essere d'accordo... ma di cose assurde ne girano tante sui social network. Poi, non lo so, io non li uso... per me il massimo del social è tradinet, t'ho detto tutto...
> 
> Comunque, da quello che riportava Quibb non è proprio un'invasione coi carri armati tipo "quando ascolto Wagner mi viene voglia di invadere la Polonia", ma un raid aereo o cose simili... o mi sbaglio?
> 
> :smile:


Meglio ancora, missili sulla Romania, la genialata del millennio.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La fonte diretta l'ha chiamato, letteralmente, invasione. Io l'ho abbellito ad attacco del confine, se può servire.
> 
> Nella speranza che sia solo un attacco perché qualcuno abbia sbagliato grossolanamente i confini. Perché se il cielo di Cluj è sorvolato da aerei russi siamo dentro il paese parecchio.



spero sia bufala...per scrupolo ho appena guardato Tvr,c'e una diretta sulla cosa....ma l'ultima notizia di 3 minuti fa',e che Medved e Biden hanno parlato al telefono.


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spero sia bufala...per scrupolo ho appena guardato Tvr,c'e una diretta sulla cosa....ma l'ultima notizia di 3 minuti fa',e che Medved e Biden hanno parlato al telefono.


Scusa, Lothar, su Tvr parlano dell'invasione della Romania da parte della Russia?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Lothar, su Tvr parlano dell'invasione della Romania da parte della Russia?


no intendevo che seguono in diretta gli avvenimenti ucraini...e se davvero i russi fossero li'vicino,lo scriverebbero.


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no intendevo che seguono in diretta gli avvenimenti ucraini...e se davvero i russi fossero li'vicino,lo scriverebbero.


ok, grazie del chiarimento. :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Lothar, su Tvr parlano dell'invasione della Romania da parte della Russia?


Puo' essere benissimo che Putin voglia dare una lezione alle teste di cazzo che hanno aiutato i nazisti ucraini a scassargli la minchia sapendo che non poteva reagire avendo le olimpiadi di Sochi...

e nessuno, oltre fare la voce grossa, potra' impedirglielo...altro che risposta all'aggressione di un paese Nato...si fanno tutti le seghe con i loro radar che vedono anche gli Stealth invisibili ed intercettano ed abbattono i missili poco intelligenti di quei rompicoglioni cosmici yankee... 

Putin sta smerdando Obama per la seconda volta come ha fatto in Siria...

:up::up::up:

lo spettacolo che offre lo zar Putin e' impagabile...per tutto il resto c'e' Mastercard...#DAJE ZIO...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè gli interessa così tanto l'Ucraina?


Come perché ... :singleeye: chi ti ha posseduto Conte ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Finchè tutto rimane tra Russia e Ucraina si può quasi parlare di "questione interna", ma se le truppe sconfinano in uno stato terzo, per giunta dell'UE, e va a toccare la NATO, c'è da avere paura, seriamente.


Quoto ma porca la miseria la Romania? speriamo che chi ha informato Quib abbia prima sniffato coca :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto ma porca la miseria la Romania? speriamo che chi ha informato Quib abbia prima sniffato coca :singleeye:


La Romania è piena di zoccole, com'è noto.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la Crimea è russa da sempre e là staziona la flotta del Mar Nero, quindi che se l'annettano o che la rendano uno stato undipendente ma da loro controllato è abbastanza capibile, gli altri stati metteranno Putin in castigo per un anno o due e poi amici come prima...
> 
> Il discorso si fa pericoloso se a qualcuno salta il ticchio di sconfinare...
> 
> Io pure sono abbastanza preoccupato.


La Crimea era stata solo una regalia, gli abitanti son quasi tutti filo russi


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non si sa ancora nulla, ma la Russia ha attaccato il confine Romeno.



spiegami da dove..Russia e Romania non hanno confine comune,e comunque avrebbe lo stesso valore di attaccare noi.sempre Nato e'...e come sai bene e'obbligata a difendere gli stati membri.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non c'è notizia se c'è il veto di stampa. E io penso che causa la gravità dei fatti nessuno dice nulla. Per ora.


No dico sarebbe un casino


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiegami da dove..Russia e Romania non hanno confine comune,e comunque avrebbe lo stesso valore di attaccare noi.sempre Nato e'...e come sai bene e'obbligata a difendere gli stati membri.


se e' una lezioncina, ora che tu ti metti in moto, i militari che l'hanno data, stanno gia' alla fine della loro licenza premio...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se e' una lezioncina, ora che tu ti metti in moto, i militari che l'hanno data, stanno gia' alla fine della loro licenza premio...:rotfl:[/QUOTE
> 
> Sarebbe  follia,Nato e Usa,farebbero a pezzi la Russia in 3 gg...........
> 
> Poi compagno Stermi...sara'poi vero che Ucraina nn + bombe atomiche???perche'sai come e'...se attaccati potrebbero usarle......


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La Romania è piena di zoccole, com'è noto.


Più che zoccole spero,sia piena di bufale ora come ora


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > se e' una lezioncina, ora che tu ti metti in moto, i militari che l'hanno data, stanno gia' alla fine della loro licenza premio...:rotfl:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sarebbe  follia,Nato e Usa,farebbero a pezzi la Russia in 3 gg...........
> 
> Poi compagno Stermi...sara'poi vero che Ucraina nn + bombe atomiche???perche'sai come e'...se attaccati potrebbero usarle......


Se come no....solo un boccalone come te ce po' crede alla supremazia Usa&getta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ma poi, che usi anche quelle chiaviche degli F35?......gugla Sukhoi SU 35, il miglior aereo da combattimento del mondo che vede col radar di bordo ad almeno 90km di distanza gli aerei invisibili yankee....:rotfl:... e Sukhoi T50 di quinta generazione e poi vergognate della tua misera propaganda da Minculpop dei poveri....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiegami da dove..Russia e Romania non hanno confine comune,e comunque avrebbe lo stesso valore di attaccare noi.sempre Nato e'...e come sai bene e'obbligata a difendere gli stati membri.


Sai io ero di stanza ad Udine sotto la naja.
Arrivavano dei dispacci che dicevano.
Se dai Balcani ci sono sconfinamenti in Italia interveniamo NOI.
(NATO) perchè non c'è interesse che scoppi un conflitto tra due paesi confinanti.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè gli interessa così tanto l'Ucraina?


geopolitica, poi fonti di energia.
Credono che ora fanno parte della Nato ben 29 Paesi
dopo l'ultimo allargamento che copio incollo. 
Dire che Putin sta cagando fuori dal vaso è un eufemismo...



9 marzo 2004 Bulgariaquinto allargamento Estonia  Lettonia  Lituania  Romania  Slovacchia  Slovenia 4 aprile 2009 Albaniasesto allargamento Croazia 


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> geopolitica, poi fonti di energia.
> Credono che ora fanno parte della Nato ben 29 Paesi
> dopo l'ultimo allargamento che copio incollo.
> Dire che Putin sta cagando fuori dal vaso è un eufemismo...
> ...


Allora io mi sono perfezionato con una signora russa.
SI chiama Eugenia Lisitsina.
Lei è russa.
Ma abita a Riga.
Tu non hai idea di che difficoltà per lei a rimanere a Riga dopo una certa data.
Non ti dico perseguitata, ma quasi: colpevole di essere russa e non lettone.

In questi ultimi anni, ho conosciuto dei frati Ucraini che vengono in Italia a studiare.
Credimi liberarsi dei russi è il sogno di una vita.
E i problemi che hanno gli Ucraini derivanti dalla servitù all'unione sovietica sono enormi.
Tuttavia sono riusciti anche loro a staccarsi no?

E credimi a loro fa incazzare da morire dire...ma parli in russo?
No è ucraino...

E anche Horowitz il grande pianista ebreo ucraino diceva sono ucraino e non russo: please.


----------



## tullio (3 Marzo 2014)

IL guaio è che la dissoluzione dell'Urss ha prodotto come confini nazionali quelle che erano pure suddivisioni amministrative sovietiche. In questo modo, a parte l'Armenia che ha sgomitato un poco, delle unità non politiche si sono trasformate in politiche. In quel coacervo di popoli che era l'Urss, la centralizzazione grande-russo controllava la situaizone mediante il partito unico. Dissolta l'Urss sono usciti fuori dei nazionalismi-regionalismi che si sono incrociati producendo miscele esplosive. Inoltre le reazioni contro i Grandi-Russi, nutrite di risentimento secolare, hanno spinto le linee di divisione lungo quelle linguistiche (o etniche).
L'Ucraina ha confini politici incertissimi e non si sa nè dove inizi nè dove finisce. La Crimea, mai stata parte dell'Ucraina, fu attribuita a questo paese da Stalin nel dopoguerra per motivi retorici e si è trovata a far parte di questo nuovo stato pur essendo la principale base navale della Russia. O ovest l'Ucraina si estende su territori storicamente polacchi  nei quali, sino al 1945, c'era stata una forte minoranza tedesca. 
La possibilità di una pacifica vicinanza Russo-Ucraino si basava sul riconoscimento implicito, da parte Ucraina, delle relazioni privilegiate con Mosca. L'integrazione economica, sociale, storica, rendeva accettabile, per i Russi, l'esistenza di un'Ucraina solo come junior partner di Mosca. Mosca non poteva permettersi di perdere totalmente il controllo geostrategico ed economico sull'Ucraina. Questo però comportava quantomeno un grosso rallentamento del miglioramento del tenore di vita locale. E' chiaro che avere Polacchi e Slovacchi come vicini con una "moneta forte" e, dal punto di vista ucraino, belli ricchi, accresceva la tentazione di sognare l'occidente. Tentazione su cui hanno giocato alcuni gruppi nel tentativo di sottrarre il potere ad altri gruppi. Inevitabilmente, anche per la convenienza interna di soffiare sul nazionalismo russo, Mosca ha ritenuto di dover intervenire quando le manifestazioni di piazza hanno rischiato, sotto certi aspett irrazionalmente, di far scivolare fuori dalla sua orbita una pedina così importante. In realtà Mosca non può permettersi non dico una guerra ma nemmeno un'occupazione lunga. Però ...chi ha il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> IL guaio è che la dissoluzione dell'Urss ha prodotto come confini nazionali quelle che erano pure suddivisioni amministrative sovietiche. In questo modo, a parte l'Armenia che ha sgomitato un poco, delle unità non politiche si sono trasformate in politiche. In quel coacervo di popoli che era l'Urss, la centralizzazione grande-russo controllava la situaizone mediante il partito unico. Dissolta l'Urss sono usciti fuori dei nazionalismi-regionalismi che si sono incrociati producendo miscele esplosive. Inoltre le reazioni contro i Grandi-Russi, nutrite di risentimento secolare, hanno spinto le linee di divisione lungo quelle linguistiche (o etniche).
> L'Ucraina ha confini politici incertissimi e non si sa nè dove inizi nè dove finisce. La Crimea, mai stata parte dell'Ucraina, fu attribuita a questo paese da Stalin nel dopoguerra per motivi retorici e si è trovata a far parte di questo nuovo stato pur essendo la principale base navale della Russia. O ovest l'Ucraina si estende su territori storicamente polacchi  nei quali, sino al 1945, c'era stata una forte minoranza tedesca.
> La possibilità di una pacifica vicinanza Russo-Ucraino si basava sul riconoscimento implicito, da parte Ucraina, delle relazioni privilegiate con Mosca. L'integrazione economica, sociale, storica, rendeva accettabile, per i Russi, l'esistenza di un'Ucraina solo come junior partner di Mosca. Mosca non poteva permettersi di perdere totalmente il controllo geostrategico ed economico sull'Ucraina. Questo però comportava quantomeno un grosso rallentamento del miglioramento del tenore di vita locale. E' chiaro che avere Polacchi e Slovacchi come vicini con una "moneta forte" e, dal punto di vista ucraino, belli ricchi, accresceva la tentazione di sognare l'occidente. Tentazione su cui hanno giocato alcuni gruppi nel tentativo di sottrarre il potere ad altri gruppi. Inevitabilmente, anche per la convenienza interna di soffiare sul nazionalismo russo, Mosca ha ritenuto di dover intervenire quando le manifestazioni di piazza hanno rischiato, sotto certi aspett irrazionalmente, di far scivolare fuori dalla sua orbita una pedina così importante. In realtà Mosca non può permettersi non dico una guerra ma nemmeno un'occupazione lunga. Però ...chi ha il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff?


Ok...sai che ti leggo sempre con enorme piacere TUllio?
Ora che capita se Putin chiama all'armi Pechino?
Pensi che sia ipotizzabile?
Poi non so come sia messa la Russia...
Io sapevo che non sanno neanche come mandare avanti quel baraccone di esercito no?

Cioè ehm...
Io ho visto come erano messi in Ungheria nel 1989...i russi...facevano ridere i polli...
Vero che avevano carriarmati...ma ruggini dal 1956...

Cioè ehm...
Quando timidamente gli Ungheresi chiesero a Gorby di andarsene...lui disse no problem...

Poi se parliamo di armi
Io ho visto con miei occhi cosa possono fare gli americani...
Perchè ero a Szeged quando bombardavano Belgrado...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

*Aggiornamento*

Un'ora e mezza fa i Romeni hanno tirato giù un Mig russo che non voleva lasciare lo spazio aereo. I Russi non sono entrati nel territorio, ma si stanno schierando al confine Ucraino. I militari temono una rappresaglia e l'amico è stato avvisato da un ufficiale che gli ha consigliato di lasciare la zona. Lui sta molto vicino al confine e quindi era in parte un allarme falso, ma l'aereo abbattuto è confermato. Quindi non tanto per scherzo ...

Questo fra parentesi significa che di fatto i Russi sono in Ucraina e non per il vento che tira.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora io mi sono perfezionato con una signora russa.
> SI chiama Eugenia Lisitsina.
> Lei è russa.
> Ma abita a Riga.
> ...


Non è completamente vero quello che dici.
In Ucraina c'è una sorta di questione Est/Ovest, il nostro Nord Vs Sud ma molto più esasperato.
C'è la parte ovest, in la cui città più grande è Lviv (Lvov, Lemberg, Leopoli) e la parte Est (Kiev).
A Leopoli si parla Ucraino, a Kiev si parla Russo.
A Leopoli si considerano europei, a Kiev, Russi.
E avanti così.....


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un'ora e mezza fa *i Romeni hanno tirato giù un Mig russo che non voleva lasciare lo spazio aereo*. I Russi non sono entrati nel territorio, ma si stanno schierando al confine Ucraino. I militari temono una rappresaglia e l'amico è stato avvisato da un ufficiale che gli ha consigliato di lasciare la zona. Lui sta molto vicino al confine e quindi era in parte un allarme falso, ma l'aereo abbattuto è confermato. Quindi non tanto per scherzo ...
> 
> Questo fra parentesi significa che di fatto i Russi sono in Ucraina e non per il vento che tira.


= nuovamente la guerra in Europa. 
Roba da matti !


----------



## tullio (3 Marzo 2014)

Il crollo dell'Urss ha portato ai popoli di quel vecchio stato un periodo disastroso. IL tenore di vita dei cittadini ex sovietici crollò di molto e l'attesa di vita aveva valori da terzo mondo con una regressione enorme rispetto a solo dieci anni prima. Ho dati sulla riduzione dell'attesa di vita che stabiliscono valori intorno a 6-7 anni in meno. D'altra parte la Russia ha risorse e possibilità enormi, e non è immaginabile che non possa superare, o aver superato, quella situazione. Non ho i dati aggiornati ma ipotizzo che sia tornata a livelli degli anni '90. Superare una burocrazia parassitaria ha avuto costi altrettanto alti, e forse maggiori, di inseguire sogni imperiali. 
Ora, non solo le possibilità a disposizione del governo russo sono inferiori a quelle statunitensi (e anche cinesi e indiane se è per questo) ma lo stile stesso dell'ex armata rossa privilegia la quantità e questo accresce le spese. Molti reparti sono addestratissimi e temibilissimi ma l'approccio strategico resta quello di un tempo. Del resto le forze armate di un qualsiasi stato non cambiano stile e modelli di riferimento facilmente. Quindi, non è che manchi alla Russia la capacità di agire, qualora lo voglia, è che le ripercussioni interne sarebbero alte, ancorché la retorica nazionalista possa garantire un sostegno notevole nel breve tempo. Tenere sul piede di guerra interi reparti, e per controllare anche solo simbolicamente città e luoghi industriali, per non parlare dei porti, occorrono una barca di soldi. Sto parlando proprio ora di questo con un amico che è un esperto di geopolitica e mi sta avvisando dello spostamento di un'intera divisione aerea russa, circa 45 aerei da combattimento, vicino al confine. Sono soldi, una barca di soldi. Però mettono paura: sono il sengo che si fa sul serio. 
Ora, Russia e Cina non hanno al momento motivi seri di contrasto mentre hanno una serie di convergenze parallele, ad esempio nel Medio-Oriente o nella lotta contro minoranze indipendentiste. Poiché la Cina, tradizionalmente ma questa è l'attuale linea della sua dirigenza, non ha mire imperiali ma solo regionali, la Russia può coinvolgerla accettandone il sostegno politico-diplomatico, una carta che può giocare contro quegli occidentali che proveranno a fare la voce grossa. Una carta che, verosimilmente, sarà pagata con la rinuncia russa a qualche affare in Africa, che è preda degli investimenti cinesi da un quindicennio buono. Naturalmente a Pechino non alzeranno mai una paglia per i Russi ma alzeranno significativamente un sopracciglio e questo, per i Cinesi, e per gli Americani, basta e avanza. 
Ci sarà una guerra? Un Bosnia moltiplicata per dieci? Speriamo di no. Molto dipenderà da come la retorica nazionalista possa incendiare gli animi. A volte, partita la valanga, le cose sfuggono ai controlli dei vertici: basta che qualche gruppo, ammantandosi di nazionalismo, inizi a sparare addosso ad un altro gruppo opposto... sia uno scontro tra bande per il controllo del mercato della droga o del contrabbando, sia uno scontro tra tifoserie di calcio, sia qualche esaltato nazionalista... una volta partiti gli spari a nessuno importerà il motivo...
Intanto un mucchio di peculatori sta facendo i soldi con i ribassi nelle borse; i capitali spariscono, qualche governo può desiderare di dare un segnale forte per farli tornare... 
:-(


----------



## tullio (3 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un'ora e mezza fa i Romeni hanno tirato giù un Mig russo


ma come lo sappiamo? che fonti hai? sto cercando verifiche ma non trovo nulla


----------



## Zod (3 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ma come lo sappiamo? che fonti hai? sto cercando verifiche ma non trovo nulla


C'era lui sul mig.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> IL guaio è che la dissoluzione dell'Urss ha prodotto come confini nazionali quelle che erano pure suddivisioni amministrative sovietiche. In questo modo, a parte l'Armenia che ha sgomitato un poco, delle unità non politiche si sono trasformate in politiche. In quel coacervo di popoli che era l'Urss, la centralizzazione grande-russo controllava la situaizone mediante il partito unico. Dissolta l'Urss sono usciti fuori dei nazionalismi-regionalismi che si sono incrociati producendo miscele esplosive. Inoltre le reazioni contro i Grandi-Russi, nutrite di risentimento secolare, hanno spinto le linee di divisione lungo quelle linguistiche (o etniche).
> L'Ucraina ha confini politici incertissimi e non si sa nè dove inizi nè dove finisce. La Crimea, mai stata parte dell'Ucraina, fu attribuita a questo paese da Stalin nel dopoguerra per motivi retorici e si è trovata a far parte di questo nuovo stato pur essendo la principale base navale della Russia. O ovest l'Ucraina si estende su territori storicamente polacchi  nei quali, sino al 1945, c'era stata una forte minoranza tedesca.
> La possibilità di una pacifica vicinanza Russo-Ucraino si basava sul riconoscimento implicito, da parte Ucraina, delle relazioni privilegiate con Mosca. L'integrazione economica, sociale, storica, rendeva accettabile, per i Russi, l'esistenza di un'Ucraina solo come junior partner di Mosca. Mosca non poteva permettersi di perdere totalmente il controllo geostrategico ed economico sull'Ucraina. Questo però comportava quantomeno un grosso rallentamento del miglioramento del tenore di vita locale. E' chiaro che avere Polacchi e Slovacchi come vicini con una "moneta forte" e, dal punto di vista ucraino, belli ricchi, accresceva la tentazione di sognare l'occidente. Tentazione su cui hanno giocato alcuni gruppi nel tentativo di sottrarre il potere ad altri gruppi. Inevitabilmente, anche per la convenienza interna di soffiare sul nazionalismo russo, Mosca ha ritenuto di dover intervenire quando le manifestazioni di piazza hanno rischiato, sotto certi aspett irrazionalmente, di far scivolare fuori dalla sua orbita una pedina così importante. In realtà Mosca non può permettersi non dico una guerra ma nemmeno un'occupazione lunga. Però ...chi ha il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff?


Scusa ma hai copiaincollato o e' farina del tuo sacco?....

beh in entrambi i casi e' na' stronzata galattica...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Il crollo dell'Urss ha portato ai popoli di quel vecchio stato un periodo disastroso. IL tenore di vita dei cittadini ex sovietici crollò di molto e l'attesa di vita aveva valori da terzo mondo con una regressione enorme rispetto a solo dieci anni prima. Ho dati sulla riduzione dell'attesa di vita che stabiliscono valori intorno a 6-7 anni in meno. D'altra parte la Russia ha risorse e possibilità enormi, e non è immaginabile che non possa superare, o aver superato, quella situazione. Non ho i dati aggiornati ma ipotizzo che sia tornata a livelli degli anni '90. Superare una burocrazia parassitaria ha avuto costi altrettanto alti, e forse maggiori, di inseguire sogni imperiali.
> Ora, non solo le possibilità a disposizione del governo russo sono inferiori a quelle statunitensi (e anche cinesi e indiane se è per questo) ma lo stile stesso dell'ex armata rossa privilegia la quantità e questo accresce le spese. Molti reparti sono addestratissimi e temibilissimi ma l'approccio strategico resta quello di un tempo. Del resto le forze armate di un qualsiasi stato non cambiano stile e modelli di riferimento facilmente. Quindi, non è che manchi alla Russia la capacità di agire, qualora lo voglia, è che le ripercussioni interne sarebbero alte, ancorché la retorica nazionalista possa garantire un sostegno notevole nel breve tempo. Tenere sul piede di guerra interi reparti, e per controllare anche solo simbolicamente città e luoghi industriali, per non parlare dei porti, occorrono una barca di soldi. Sto parlando proprio ora di questo con un amico che è un esperto di geopolitica e mi sta avvisando dello spostamento di un'intera divisione aerea russa, circa 45 aerei da combattimento, vicino al confine. Sono soldi, una barca di soldi. Però mettono paura: sono il sengo che si fa sul serio.
> Ora, Russia e Cina non hanno al momento motivi seri di contrasto mentre hanno una serie di convergenze parallele, ad esempio nel Medio-Oriente o nella lotta contro minoranze indipendentiste. Poiché la Cina, tradizionalmente ma questa è l'attuale linea della sua dirigenza, non ha mire imperiali ma solo regionali, la Russia può coinvolgerla accettandone il sostegno politico-diplomatico, una carta che può giocare contro quegli occidentali che proveranno a fare la voce grossa. Una carta che, verosimilmente, sarà pagata con la rinuncia russa a qualche affare in Africa, che è preda degli investimenti cinesi da un quindicennio buono. Naturalmente a Pechino non alzeranno mai una paglia per i Russi ma alzeranno significativamente un sopracciglio e questo, per i Cinesi, e per gli Americani, basta e avanza.
> Ci sarà una guerra? Un Bosnia moltiplicata per dieci? Speriamo di no. Molto dipenderà da come la retorica nazionalista possa incendiare gli animi. A volte, partita la valanga, le cose sfuggono ai controlli dei vertici: basta che qualche gruppo, ammantandosi di nazionalismo, inizi a sparare addosso ad un altro gruppo opposto... sia uno scontro tra bande per il controllo del mercato della droga o del contrabbando, sia uno scontro tra tifoserie di calcio, sia qualche esaltato nazionalista... una volta partiti gli spari a nessuno importerà il motivo...
> ...


???

attualmente l'accordo sino-russo e' al titanio...altro che d'acciaio...:mrgreen:

sono ormai legati a doppio filo e se gli Usa dovessero rompere i coglioni a Putin, la Cina si sbarazzerebbe ancora piu' velocemente del debito pubblico Usa....circa 1000 miliardi di dollari....(adesso se ne sta sbarazzando lentamente e gli Usa stanno superincazzati)...

sai che significa possedere tutto quel debito Usa? che li tieni praticamente per le palle visto che svaporerebbe anche il dollaro dalla sera alla mattina di quei falliti che devono starsi solo muti e rassegnati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ma come lo sappiamo? che fonti hai? sto cercando verifiche ma non trovo nulla


Aspetta che le prove arriveranno tutte. Spero non in persona.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Putin si ritira, a quanto pare

ma ha fatto il lifting per caso?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2014)

Sicuro che non era Tom Cruise?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Comunque amico crucco se avessi scritto" LA RUSSA attacca la Romania" c'avrei pure creduto. Ma così...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque amico crucco se avessi scritto" LA RUSSA attacca la Romania" c'avrei pure creduto. Ma così...


Er rumeno che ha telefonato a Giuva s'e' sbajato....

nun ha sentito boati de missili che cadevano, ma era er suo vicino che provava l'effetto dei borlotti andati a male che aveva cucinato la mugliera...:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma i Russi non possono essere tanto folli...





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che hanno tentato di circondare l'Ucraina senza il permesso degli stati NATO. Se viene confermato ufficialmente, siamo in guerra. Se non viene confermato, a cosa giocano?


E se avesse ragione questo qui?

http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2014)

Quello che mi ha dato un rosso per il post qui sopra.. potrebbe essere così gentile da spiegarmi il perché?

così, per curiosità...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha dato un rosso per il post qui sopra.. potrebbe essere così gentile da spiegarmi il perché?
> 
> così, per curiosità...


sara' invidioso e col cazzettino piccolo piccolo?
che ne so?...:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque amico crucco se avessi scritto" *LA RUSSA attacca la Romania*" c'avrei pure creduto. Ma così...


[video=youtube;J-UCqe32tY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J-UCqe32tY8[/video]

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E se avesse ragione questo qui?
> 
> http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html


Non è condizionale, è la realtà. Ora che sono in "Cermania" vedo che la faccenda è stata taciuta in grande stile, ma ci sono voci e avvenimenti di strana insistenza, quali ad esempio il notevole aumento di immigrazione romena. Certo, si potrebbe anche dire che sia l'effetto collaterale dell'invasione ufficiosa della Crimea, ma per quale motivo si dovrebbero preoccupare i romeni?

Per chi voleva le prove, sembra che non ve ne saranno, perché ci sono due fattori essenziali: l'amico vive al confine con l'Ucraina, e i romeni in quella zona non sono ben fornito di tecnologia. Alla fine, la rappresaglia non vi è stata e per il benestare della comunità europea e dei rapporti economici con i russi, nessuno si potrà permettere di accusare qualcuno di non aver rispettato i confini per un solo evento, che inoltre sarà ricondotto a un errore umano, venisse mai alla luce.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non è condizionale, è la realtà. Ora che sono in "Cermania" vedo che la faccenda è stata taciuta in grande stile, ma ci sono voci e avvenimenti di strana insistenza, quali ad esempio il notevole aumento di immigrazione romena. Certo, si potrebbe anche dire che sia l'effetto collaterale dell'invasione ufficiosa della Crimea, ma per quale motivo si dovrebbero preoccupare i romeni?
> 
> Per chi voleva le prove, sembra che non ve ne saranno, perché ci sono due fattori essenziali: l'amico vive al confine con l'Ucraina, e i romeni in quella zona non sono ben fornito di tecnologia. Alla fine, la rappresaglia non vi è stata e per il benestare della comunità europea e dei rapporti economici con i russi, nessuno si potrà permettere di accusare qualcuno di non aver rispettato i confini per un solo evento, che inoltre sarà ricondotto a un errore umano, venisse mai alla luce.



Ciao Quibb..curiosita'sei quindi tornato a casa???basta provincia bolognese per sempre??


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non è condizionale, è la realtà. Ora che sono in "Cermania" vedo che la faccenda è stata taciuta in grande stile, ma ci sono voci e avvenimenti di strana insistenza, quali ad esempio il notevole aumento di immigrazione romena. Certo, si potrebbe anche dire che sia l'effetto collaterale dell'invasione ufficiosa della Crimea, ma per quale motivo si dovrebbero preoccupare i romeni?
> 
> Per chi voleva le prove, sembra che non ve ne saranno, perché ci sono due fattori essenziali: l'amico vive al confine con l'Ucraina, e i romeni in quella zona non sono ben fornito di tecnologia. Alla fine, la rappresaglia non vi è stata e per il benestare della comunità europea e dei rapporti economici con i russi, nessuno si potrà permettere di accusare qualcuno di non aver rispettato i confini per un solo evento, che inoltre sarà ricondotto a un errore umano, venisse mai alla luce.


Io penso che voglio vivere come te, mangiando cavalli morti ai margini dei fiumi e dormendo tornando indietro nel tempo. Volgio anche un castello sui Carpazi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che voglio vivere come te, mangiando cavalli morti ai margini dei fiumi e dormendo tornando indietro nel tempo. Volgio anche un castello sui Carpazi.


I conquistatori non hanno mai chiesto permesso. Si sono presi quel che era disponibile, a volte anche senza la forza. E comunque, per molti la forza era solo un braccio di ferro, e sottoporsi a uno piuttosto a un altro non faceva differenza. Tradotto ai tempi di oggi, il conquistatore non è cambiato, ma il braccio di ferro di fa a suon di soldi. Io soldi non ne ho, ma so dove prendere le terre che nessuno vuole


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non è condizionale, è la realtà. Ora che sono in "Cermania" vedo che la faccenda è stata taciuta in grande stile, ma ci sono voci e avvenimenti di strana insistenza, quali ad esempio il notevole aumento di immigrazione romena. Certo, si potrebbe anche dire che sia l'effetto collaterale dell'invasione ufficiosa della Crimea, ma per quale motivo si dovrebbero preoccupare i romeni?
> 
> Per chi voleva le prove, sembra che non ve ne saranno, perché ci sono due fattori essenziali: l'amico vive al confine con l'Ucraina, e i romeni in quella zona non sono ben fornito di tecnologia. Alla fine, la rappresaglia non vi è stata e per il benestare della comunità europea e dei rapporti economici con i russi, nessuno si potrà permettere di accusare qualcuno di non aver rispettato i confini per un solo evento, che inoltre sarà ricondotto a un errore umano, venisse mai alla luce.


siamo sicuri che il tuo amico abiti in Transilvania e non in Moldavia?   perchè non ha alcun senso dal punto di vista dell'utilità militare passare per la Romania,se si vuola attaccare l'Ucraina occidentale,avendo a disposizione Bielorussia e Transnistria


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che il tuo amico abiti in Transilvania e non in Moldavia?   perchè non ha alcun senso dal punto di vista dell'utilità militare passare per la Romania,se si vuola attaccare l'Ucraina occidentale,avendo a disposizione Bielorussia e Transnistria


Il fatto che i russi erano in Ucraina al confine romeno senza passare per Bielorussia, Slovenia ecc è già abbastanza preoccupante per sé, considerato che ufficialmente erano presenti solo nel sud e est. Per me è stato una dimostrazione di forza e anche una prova di quanto erano attenti Ucraina e Romania, nonché la CE. Era una finta per modo di dire. Un dribbling militare che si è fermato sul più bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il fatto che i russi erano in Ucraina al confine romeno senza passare per Bielorussia, Slovenia ecc è già abbastanza preoccupante per sé, considerato che ufficialmente erano presenti solo nel sud e est. Per me è stato una dimostrazione di forza e anche una prova di quanto erano attenti Ucraina e Romania, nonché la CE. Era una finta per modo di dire. Un dribbling militare che si è fermato sul più bello.


Amico, come si sta in Germania? Ti mancano le fettuccine?


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha dato un rosso per il post qui sopra.. potrebbe essere così gentile da spiegarmi il perché?
> 
> così, per curiosità...



Scusa, l'hai visto bene?

Una che si succhia un calippo con la cappella. O è uno scherzo di carnevale?


----------



## Leda (8 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, l'hai visto bene?
> 
> Una che si succhia un calippo con la cappella. O è uno scherzo di carnevale?


Eh, anche a me il link rimanda ad un gigantesco caxxo nero con attaccata la bocca di una bionda, e infatti non capivo


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il fatto che i russi erano in Ucraina al confine romeno senza passare per Bielorussia, Slovenia ecc è già abbastanza preoccupante per sé, considerato che ufficialmente erano presenti solo nel sud e est. Per me è stato una dimostrazione di forza e anche una prova di quanto erano attenti Ucraina e Romania, nonché la CE. Era una finta per modo di dire. Un dribbling militare che si è fermato sul più bello.


I Russi hanno uomini e depositi di munizioni e caserme in Transnistria da 20 anni.  non è mica un mistero


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> I Russi hanno uomini e depositi di munizioni e caserme in Transnistria da 20 anni.  non è mica un mistero


Chissà in che condizioni sono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Magari dopo vent'anni che sono là sono tutte delle cariatidi avvinazzate....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, l'hai visto bene?
> 
> Una che si succhia un calippo con la cappella. O è uno scherzo di carnevale?





Leda ha detto:


> Eh, anche a me il link rimanda ad un gigantesco caxxo nero con attaccata la bocca di una bionda, e infatti non capivo


Ahahah.. non so perché..

il link è questo: http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html

boh.. prova a copiare a mano l'url sulla barra degli indirizzi.. 
Anch'io se clicco sul link vengo rediretto sul cazzo nero, ma se lo copio a mano sul browser funziona. Interessante. Indagherò.


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I conquistatori non hanno mai chiesto permesso. Si sono presi quel che era disponibile, a volte anche senza la forza. E comunque, per molti la forza era solo un braccio di ferro, e sottoporsi a uno piuttosto a un altro non faceva differenza. Tradotto ai tempi di oggi, il conquistatore non è cambiato, ma il braccio di ferro di fa a suon di soldi. Io soldi non ne ho, ma so dove prendere le terre che nessuno vuole





Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è completamente vero quello che dici.
> In Ucraina c'è una sorta di questione Est/Ovest, il nostro Nord Vs Sud ma molto più esasperato.
> C'è la parte ovest, in la cui città più grande è Lviv (Lvov, Lemberg, Leopoli) e la parte Est (Kiev).
> A Leopoli si parla Ucraino, a Kiev si parla Russo.
> ...





feather ha detto:


> Ahahah.. non so perché..
> 
> il link è questo: http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html
> 
> ...


Eppure il codice HTML sembra pulito

<a href="http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.keinpfusch.net/2014/03/helau-ukraina.html</a>

non capisco perché pur mettendo l'indirizzo giusto venga poi rimpiazzato da un altro. Come ci fosse un CNAME record.. boh..
Se Quibb o Tuba che se ne intendono più di me me lo chiarisce gliene sarei grato.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

*In Crimea intercettato un drone statunitense*







*Nei cieli sopra la Crimea è stato intercettato in ricognizione un drone di quelli fabbricati dalla società Rosteh.
*


                               "Il drone MQ-5B, a giudicare dalla etichettatura bordo  deve far parte del raggruppamento della 66° US Military Intelligence  Brigata dislocata principalmente in Baviera" è scritto sul sito di un  ente statale.
Parte della brigata ai primi di marzo è stata  trasferita nella città ucraina di Kirovograd, da dove i droni volano per  raid di ricognizione verso la Crimea e verso le regioni di confine  russe.
Per saperne di più: http://italian.ruvr.ru/news/2014_03_14/In-Crimea-intercettato-un-drone-statunitense-2162/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[h=2]che figuremmerd...ahahah[/h]


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *In Crimea intercettato un drone statunitense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huston...abbiamo un problema.
che la forza sia con te...Luke!!!

ma perchè non vivi nella Siberia spinta,
 visto che ti piace tanto?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Huston...abbiamo un problema.
> che la forza sia con te...Luke!!!
> 
> ma perchè non vivi nella Siberia spinta,
> visto che ti piace tanto?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1RwMGW7dz4

ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

*evvvvvaaaaaiiii.....ahahahah*

*La Transnistria seguendo la Crimea vuole aderire alla Russia*







*La Transnistria chiede di  prevedere nella legislazione russa la possibilità di adesione della  repubblica non riconosciuta alla Russia. Questo appello è stato ricevuto  dal presidente della Duma di Stato Sergej Naryshkin da parte del  Consiglio Supremo della repubblica non riconosciuta della Transnistria.  L'ha inviato il presidente del consiglio Mikhail Burla.
*


                               Nel 2006 al referendum in Transnistria a favore  dell'adesione alla Russia ha votato il 97,2% degli elettori, ha  ricordato Burla. E' stato già approvata in prima lettura la legge  costituzionale sul riconoscimento della legislazione russa come parte  della legislazione transnistriana. In Transnistria ufficialmente la  lingua nazionale è il russo, vi abitano 200 mila cittadini russi.
Per saperne di più: http://italian.ruvr.ru/news/2014_03...ndo-la-Crimea-vuole-aderire-alla-Russia-3538/



avanti un'altra...
fottetevi Amerikkioni....:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *La Transnistria seguendo la Crimea vuole aderire alla Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz
che cosa interessante:dorme:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


ce poij sempre erudi' sugli effetti della coca...

azz come interessano quelli...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ce poij sempre erudi' sugli effetti della coca...
> 
> azz come interessano quelli...


mah, puoi provare e poi ci dici


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

se non ti viene un coccolone.....ma ripensandoci.....
Prova dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> mah, puoi provare e poi ci dici


Patacca ciao,stai passeggiando  fuori dal convento,in attesa di Sorella Sole?il rosario e'lungo caro..sai come e'fratello e sorella alle volte....che il bisagno esondi..ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> mah, puoi provare e poi ci dici


Te volevo da' n'occasione pe' fa' vede' che sai quarcheccosa...

pero' tra droghe e fiji de n'artro vedo che sei proprio n'esperto...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Patacca ciao,stai passeggiando  fuori dal convento,in attesa di Sorella Sole?il rosario e'lungo caro..sai come e'fratello e sorella alle volte....che il bisagno esondi..ahahah


caro mio....sapessi che sorella....non puoi capire...ma meglio così....
beato te...che non capisci un cazzo...ti invidio


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te volevo da' n'occasione pe' fa' vede' che sai quarcheccosa...
> 
> pero' tra droghe e fiji de n'artro vedo che sei proprio n'esperto...


espertissimo


sai che la fija dell'altro vive con me da un anno? alla facciazza tua


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> caro mio....sapessi che sorella....non puoi capire...ma meglio così....
> beato te...che non capisci un cazzo...ti invidio


Quindi stai ancora nella cameretta tua a casina de mammina tua?....:rotfl:

nun se convince a ritirarte a casina sua Soleil?...

come mai, a profugo?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> espertissimo
> 
> 
> sai che la fija dell'altro vive con me da un anno? alla facciazza tua


alla facciazza mia nun credo proprio...figurate se me pijo i figli dell'altri....

ma ch'e' successo alla madre?..

la madama s'e' presa in cura la madame?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi stai ancora nella cameretta tua a casina de mammina tua?....:rotfl:
> 
> nun se convince a ritirarte a casina sua Soleil?...
> 
> come mai, a profugo?


perché io lavoro a milano e non è certo il momento contingente per cambiare lavoro e fare il pendolar è impensabile, ritardato?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> caro mio....sapessi che sorella....non puoi capire...ma meglio così....
> beato te...che non capisci un cazzo...ti invidio


Angelino,lo sai che latognina si e'bagnata al cospetto,del terroncello toscano?e ci credo...pensate baciare mortadella silvio e letta..bello schifo.qdi fossi un bauscia come te,che vive sotto lamadunnina,cambierei avatar?magari un galliani...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> alla facciazza mia nun credo proprio...*figurate se me pijo i figli dell'altri....
> *
> ma ch'e' successo alla madre?..
> 
> ...


ma certo. mica tutti sono in grado e ovviamente un minorato come te non ha nessuna possibilità di farlo. bisogna essere esseri superiori e tu...inutile dirlo...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> perché io lavoro a milano e non è certo il momento contingente per cambiare lavoro e fare il pendolar da genova è impensabile, ritardato?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


a profugo, peccato che te so' finite tutte le prede de Milan' e der circondario, neh?....

se so' sarvate in parecchie ad ave' aperto l'occhietti pe' tempo...

figurate quante vorte te vedrai allora stando sempre in bolletta sparata se nun sale soleil...

ma che culo che c'hanno certe persone, ao'...so' invidiosssso......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angelino,lo sai che latognina si e'bagnata al cospetto,del terroncello toscano?e ci credo...pensate baciare mortadella silvio e letta..bello schifo.qdi fossi un bauscia come te,che vive sotto lamadunnina,cambierei avatar?magari un galliani...


ma di che cazzo parli? siamo in italia...un idioma comprensibile grazie


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a profugo, peccato che te so' finite tutte le prede de Milan' e der circondario, neh?....
> 
> se so' sarvate in parecchie ad ave' aperto l'occhietti pe' tempo...
> 
> ...


sei patetico...sempre le stesse cose false e manipolate ahahahhahahhahahahh


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a profugo, peccato che te so' finite tutte le prede de Milan' e der circondario, neh?....
> 
> se so' sarvate in parecchie ad ave' aperto l'occhietti pe' tempo...
> 
> ...


Veramente scende sempre lui dal giovedì al lunedì.

Non è una vita facile, ma ne vale la pena.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma certo. mica tutti sono in grado e ovviamente un minorato come te non ha nessuna possibilità di farlo. bisogna essere esseri superiori e tu...inutile dirlo...


ma superiori de sto cazzo....

di' la verita' fallito che la madre nun te se filava e l'hai "ricattata" dandoje un padre alla pupetta che poi in quattro e quattrotto chiamava pure all'artro paparino quanno se ne so' scappati a 400km de distanza, a riprova de che cazzo serviva li' dentro...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma superiori de sto cazzo....
> 
> di' la verita' fallito che la madre nun te se filava e l'hai "ricattata" dandoje un padre alla pupetta che poi in quattro e quattrotto chiamava pure all'artro paparino quanno se ne so' scappati a 400km de distanza, a riprova de che cazzo serviva li' dentro...


aho' e mo' che non sai che dire vai sulle illazioni hahahahhahahahahahahhahahah


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo parli? siamo in italia...un idioma comprensibile grazie[/QUOTp
> Ovvio ..qualita'della vita,fonte sole..Tn,BZ.BO.BL,PR.MO...voi siete tipo benevento..ovvio che nn mi capisci...che il sangiovese ti illumini


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Veramente scende sempre lui dal giovedì al lunedì.
> 
> Non è una vita facile, ma ne vale la pena.


ahahahahah....


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma di che cazzo parli? siamo in italia...un idioma comprensibile grazie[/QUOTp
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Veramente scende sempre lui dal giovedì al lunedì.
> 
> Non è una vita facile, ma ne vale la pena.


Ciao sore..mi ''piaci'',assomigli molto alle donne,che ''amo''....spero che angelin n selaprenda...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> aho' e mo' che non sai che dire vai sulle illazioni hahahahhahahahahahahhahahah


ue' strunz' lo dicevi tu gia' nell'altro forum che te dava ar cazzo che la pupetta chiamasse a quello novo de mugliereta papa'...:mrgreen:

ne hai rotto de cojoni in giro co' sta' menata....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: ma la denuncia a che punto sta?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' strunz' lo dicevi tu gia' nell'altro forum che te dava ar cazzo che la pupetta chiamasse a quello novo de mugliereta papa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ne hai rotto de cojoni in giro co' sta' menata....
> 
> ...


ahahahahahhahahahah dalle illazioni siamo passati alle menzogne....anche tu hai scritto di là che ti volevi separare perché tu moje s'era scopata unoe infatti ti eri iscritto al sito divorzionline ahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > pirla io vivo a milano mica in un paesello con gli asini e le pecore come te:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Milano Milano, cor cazzo..:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahahhahahahah dalle illazioni siamo passati alle menzogne....anche tu hai scritto di là che ti volevi separare perché tu moje s'era scopata unoe infatti ti eri iscritto al sito divorzionline ahahhahahahahahahah


e' vero, facevo leva sulla memoria....

te rode neh, profugo?...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' vero, facevo leva sulla memoria....
> 
> te rode neh, profugo?...


a me no cornutone ahahahahahhahahahaha
fai tanto il figo con quelli che ce le hanno qui e poi sei un cornutone come tutti gli altri ahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > pirla io vivo a milano mica in un paesello con gli asini e le pecore come te:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Patacca,sole reclama,seci riesci,viceceversa il teletrasporto lothariano,ti salvera'..qte pilloe ti servono?poi scherzi a parte,Angelo,sai,tu vivi in megalopoli,noi siamo 3000.sinceramente,milano mi piace tantissimo,ma con il casso che potrei viverci.oddio qualche ora con sole,magari:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senti chi parla...vivi sotto i ripetitori cancerogeni della rai ahahahahah
> ...


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao sore..*mi ''piaci''*,assomigli molto alle donne,che ''amo''....spero che angelin n selaprenda...


Anche tu mi sei simpatico, Lothy!

Fai venire fuori il lato puro che è in me!

Mi è venuta voglia di dire un altro rosario


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma a me chemmifrega della Rai?
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> a me no cornutone ahahahahahhahahahaha
> fai tanto il figo con quelli che ce le hanno qui e poi sei un cornutone come tutti gli altri ahahahhahahahahahah


certo, certo come dici te...

a me frega un cazzo delle stronzate che spari, ma diverse t'hanno sfankulato pe' quanto sei merda original...

segna pure questa nell'elenco, kazzone e profugo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *La Transnistria seguendo la Crimea vuole aderire alla Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma codesta smodata passione per i cosacchi ti arriva solo dal fatto che sono antiamericani o c'è una qualche altra ragione comprensibile?:singleeye:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo, certo come dici te...
> 
> a me frega un cazzo delle stronzate che spari, ma diverse t'hanno sfankulato pe' quanto sei merda original...
> 
> ...


certo certo...come dici te
e te la sei pure ripresa tu moje, cornutone ahahahahhah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giochiamo in difesa adesso, eh?
> ...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma codesta smodata passione per i cosacchi ti arriva solo dal fatto che sono antiamericani o c'è una qualche altra ragione comprensibile?:singleeye:


perché deve fare vedere che ha a cuore qualcuno e non è faticoso preoccuparsi di chi è lontano...di quelli vicini è più difficile, bisogna avere qualcosa....che il cornutazzo non ha :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Angeletto Merkel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma che difesa...
> ...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

siamo così nervosi che stasera non riesci manco a quotare in maniera correta, neh cornutazzo?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2014)

di' la verità, cornutone, che all'altro tu moje i pompini li faceva mentre a te je fai così schifo che manco morta


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma codesta smodata passione per i cosacchi ti arriva solo dal fatto che sono antiamericani o c'è una qualche altra ragione comprensibile?:singleeye:


C'e' tanta di quella roba in comune con la terza Roma che solo chi ignora se poteva fa' sta domanda...

perfino er tuo papa della prima Roma, a tua insaputa, sta per riunificarsi col patriarca della terza Roma....

e te ritroverai i cavalli dei cosacchi che s'abbeverano alle fontane de San Pietro...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo certo come dici te...cornutazzo
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche tu mi sei simpatico, Lothy!
> 
> Fai venire fuori il lato puro che è in me!
> 
> Mi è venuta voglia di dire un altro rosario


Cara sorella,nn ci conosciamo,e penso mai avverra',a meno che angelino nn sia intontito dal litri di  pagadebit,all'uopo somministrato...ma nella vita mai dire mai.at salut,',salutami la Lanterna


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qua de cornutazzi e tossici ce stai solo te...non ce ne stanno altri...


stamo nervosetti a pensa' ai pompini che tu moje faceva a quell'artro che continui a non quotare correttamente,neh cornutone?ma ti capisco,  un troglodita come te non ce po' pensa alla moje che se faceva tromba' da n'artro e  je faceva pure i succhiottoni che a te nun t'ha mai fatto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> siamo così nervosi che stasera non riesci manco a quotare in maniera correta, neh cornutazzo?


e nervosi de che, mezza sega?:mrgreen:

sei te che stai nervoso e pe' rilassarte e farte na' trombata devi aspetta' giovedi' oseno' devi anna' a pagarte na' mignotta prima...:mrgreen:

a me nun e' mai riuscito nessuno a farme parti' la brocca a te tutti, coglionazzo, cornutazzo e tossico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara sorella,nn ci conosciamo,e penso mai avverra',a meno che angelino nn sia intontito dal litri di  pagadebit,all'uopo somministrato...ma nella vita mai dire mai.at salut,',salutami la Lanterna


Però ci siamo parlati al telefono!

Ciao


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e nervosi de che, mezza sega?:mrgreen:
> 
> sei te che stai nervoso e pe' rilassarte e farte na' trombata devi aspetta' giovedi' oseno' devi anna' a pagarte na' mignotta prima...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

certo certo come dici te....
è bastato scrivere che era interessante quello che hai postato per cominciare a sbrocca'


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'e' tanta di quella roba in comune con la terza Roma che solo chi ignora se poteva fa' sta domanda...
> 
> perfino er tuo papa della prima Roma, a tua insaputa, sta per riunificarsi col patriarca della terza Roma....
> 
> e te ritroverai i cavalli dei cosacchi che s'abbeverano alle fontane de San Pietro...



ti avverto che sembri eretteo che farnetica di invasioni islamiche, però coi cammelli che si abbeverano etc. etc.

vedi tu


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> di' la verità, cornutone, che all'altro tu moje i pompini li faceva mentre a te je fai così schifo che manco morta


e c'hai raggione....:mrgreen:

 stavo a pensa' de farje pija' quarche ripetizione pure de presa de cazzi in culo da soleil, visto che se vantava l'ultima vorta che te reggeva bordone...to' ricordi tossico?...:mrgreen:

ce la presti la maestrina d'orali e de scritti? dai che se divertira' senz'artro...:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e c'hai raggione....:mrgreen:
> 
> stavo a pensa' de farje pija' quarche ripetizione pure de presa de cazzi in culo da soleil, visto che se vantava l'ultima vorta che te reggeva bordone...to' ricordi tossico?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ce la presti la maestrina d'orali e de scritti? dai che se divertira' senz'artro...:mrgreen:


no guarda tu moje se l'è fatto sfondare dall'altro e per non soffrire troppo er tuo cervelletto da troglodita che te ritrovi cerca di non fartelo ricordare. e i pompini pure con l'ingoio je faceva. povero stermi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> certo certo come dici te....
> è bastato scrivere che era interessante quello che hai postato per cominciare a sbrocca'


e quello significa farme innervosi'?....che fallito..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

stronzone quello che te fa sklera' a te invece e' che de me manco tu sai un cazzo de 'gnente tranne le stronzate che me va de di' e de pija' pe' culo gl'imbecilli matricolati come a te...vedi er fatto della Rai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quello significa farme innervosi'?....che fallito..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


certo certo come dici te cornutazzo


----------



## @lex (19 Marzo 2014)

mi hai fatto fare due risate cornutazzo, grazie...e più tardi quando vai a letto da tu moje ricordati di non baciarla 'che ha ingoiato lo sperma de quell'artro
notte cornutazzo


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ti avverto che sembri eretteo che farnetica di invasioni islamiche, però coi cammelli che si abbeverano etc. etc.
> 
> vedi tu


lascia perdere le stronzate alla eretteo...

secondo te Benny perche' s'e' levato di mezzo?....era favorevole a questo progetto di riunificazione o spingeva per la Calvinizzazione della chiesa romana pro-USA?...

informati sul sodalizio ENI-Gazprom/Rosfnet....sul gasdotto Southstream che a maggio 2015 sara' finito ed avra' terminale a Trieste mentre il Nabucco americano e' ancora sulla carta...

informati su chi dei nostri gruppi e banche sono stati tra i primi a quotarsi alla borsa della terza Roma (Mosca)...

comincia da li' e poi ritorni che t'interrogo...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no guarda tu moje se l'è fatto sfondare dall'altro e per non soffrire troppo er tuo cervelletto da troglodita che te ritrovi cerca di non fartelo ricordare. e i pompini pure con l'ingoio je faceva. povero stermi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


certo certo, te ripeto che e' come dici te...mo' stai calmo che arriva mammina in cameretta tua e te da' la pillolina che s'e' scordata de darte quell'artra rincojonita che se spicciasse pure a schiatta' cosi' te lassa er contratto da' casa popolare...

o t'ha gia' fatto er favore a te ed a quell'altra profuga de soreta accampata pure lei insieme a voi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> lascia perdere le stronzate alla eretteo...
> 
> secondo te Benny perche' s'e' levato di mezzo?....era favorevole a questo progetto di riunificazione o spingeva per la Calvinizzazione della chiesa romana pro-USA?...
> 
> ...


ma infatti sull'economia si può discutere, ci mancherebbe

invece mi sembrava che la mettevi sull'epico, tipo riunificazione della grande madre russia e di tutti i suoi popoli prima dispersi e ora finalmente inneggianti sotto l'egida del novello kgb...ops! zar...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti sull'economia si può discutere, ci mancherebbe
> 
> invece mi sembrava che la mettevi sull'epico, tipo riunificazione della grande madre russia e di tutti i suoi popoli prima dispersi e ora finalmente inneggianti sotto l'egida del novello kgb...ops! zar...


Beh le teste di cazzo yankee hanno avuto il merito di innescare la riunificazione delle ex repubbliche che si staccarono dopo la caduta del muro e di far vedere anche ai cecati i loro piani e quanto temano, da falliti conclamati, la Russia come potenza euroasiatica visto che lo zar vuole riunire Europa e Cina alla Russia per diventare invincibile...

tu (noi) facciamo parte del risiko ed il nostro futuro e' li'...

comincia a fa' le valigie ed imparate er russo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> mi hai fatto fare due risate cornutazzo, grazie...e più tardi quando vai a letto da tu moje ricordati di non baciarla 'che ha ingoiato lo sperma de quell'artro
> notte cornutazzo


bravo, levate dar cazzo e duman' stai sobrio oseno' te danno un carcio ner culo pure ar lavoro oltre che a pijalli a nastro qua...:rotfl:

e fatte na' pippa che giovedi' e' lontano e sole stara' pure mestruata.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh le teste di cazzo yankee hanno avuto il merito di innescare la riunificazione delle ex repubbliche che si staccarono dopo la caduta del muro e di far vedere anche ai cecati i loro piani e quanto temano, da falliti conclamati, la Russia come potenza euroasiatica visto che lo zar vuole riunire Europa e Cina alla Russia per diventare invincibile...
> 
> tu (noi) facciamo parte del risiko ed il nostro futuro e' li'...
> 
> ...


ma non mi sembra che russia e cina si amino particolarmente, per fortuna
si sono mollati già da decenni e hanno preso strade molto diverse...
e l'europa è appena diventata G7


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo, levate dar cazzo e duman' stai sobrio oseno' te danno un carcio ner culo pure ar lavoro oltre che a pijalli a nastro qua...:rotfl:
> 
> e fatte na' pippa che* giovedi' e' lontano *e *sole stara' pure mestruata.....
> *
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A parte che questa settimana scende già domani... mestruata 'sta cippa!

:incazzato:

E comunque avete rotto il belino eh, tutti e due. Fatela finita che siete adulti e vaccinati e sembrate bambini dell'asilo. O almeno tu vedi di non mettermi in mezzo. Va bene tutto, ma dopo un po' sei pesante.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che russia e cina si amino particolarmente, per fortuna
> si sono mollati già da decenni e hanno preso strade molto diverse...
> e l'europa è appena diventata G7


???

e' vero, so' talmente estranei che la Cina aiuta ad estrarre il petrolio russo nel Caucaso perche' nun je la fanno co' gli impegni nel mondo e se costruisce le ferrovie per andarselo a prendere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

so' talmente estranei che 2 settimane fa la Cina ha annunciato che il dollaro non sara' piu' moneta di riserva mondiale ma sara' un paniere con euro e rublo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

so' talmente estraneee che la russia gli fornisce radar che vedono anche gli stealth invisibiliyankee ed alla Cina per la questione Taiwan gli yankee nun s'azzardano a rompe er cazzo...oseno' da mo'...

pero' e' vero se stanno sur cazzo...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A parte che questa settimana scende già domani... mestruata 'sta cippa!
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> E comunque avete rotto il belino eh, tutti e due. Fatela finita che siete adulti e vaccinati e sembrate bambini dell'asilo. O almeno tu vedi di non mettermi in mezzo. Va bene tutto, ma dopo un po' sei pesante.


Te ricordo che la cretina la facesti abbondantemente tu quando reggevi bordone a quella testa de cazzo cosmica del tuo ammore dimostrando che come testa de cazzo cosmica anche tu nun fai tanto schifo...:mrgreen:...

se rompete er cazzo a chi se diverte co' gli sciroccati come voi due, poi nun ve dovete lamenta' che er gioco ve da' fastidio pe' la merda che ve scaricano addosso dopo che cercate de recupera' pure inutilmente merda sull'artri...:rotfl:

te' capi', cocchina?...er profugo e' venuto a fa' slalom tra i miei coglioni e mo' nun ve potete lamenta' e er trattamento se ripetera' alla prossima rottura de coglioni der profugo tossicomane che t'onori de far frequenta' pure ai tuoi fiji...

brava, brava, brava...


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te ricordo che *la cretina la facesti abbondantemente tu *quando reggevi bordone a quella testa de cazzo cosmica del tuo ammore dimostrando che come testa de cazzo cosmica anche tu nun fai tanto schifo...:mrgreen:...
> 
> se rompete er cazzo a chi se diverte co' gli sciroccati come voi due, poi nun ve dovete lamenta' che er gioco ve da' fastidio pe' la merda che ve scaricano addosso dopo che cercate de recupera' pure inutilmente merda sull'artri...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio. Posso aver fatto un paio di battute... ma rispetto al veleno che mi hai sputato addosso (tu ed altri) non appena hai saputo che sto con Alex quelle battute erano acqua fresca.

Quindi mi sa proprio che ricordi male, anzi malissimo. Oppure sei più permalosetto di quello che vuoi far credere.

Se un post ironico come quello della faccina addormentata che ti ha postato Alex per te significa 'fare lo slalom in mezzo ai tuoi coglioni', bè, diciamo che dimostri di essere un po' troppo ipersensibile. L'accusa di essere un tossico mi sembra una reazione un tantinello esagerata, deduco che stasera l'umorismo non regna in questo forum.

 Detto questo a me sembra di essere stata sempre fin troppo corretta con te, stasera non ti ho cagato di striscio se non per puntualizzare una cosa, nonostante lo schifo che hai scritto su di me.

Quindi non cercare giustificazioni: non ne hai, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.

Ribadisco, se eviti di mettere in mezzo me e i miei figli (che nomini spesso) nei tuoi deliri preferisco, se no guarda fa lo stesso, amici come prima e buon divertimento.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

sterminator e lothar mi avete fatto pena nelle vostre battute da maschi imbecilli.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

sia chiaro che la conversazione tutta era sgradevole, non escludo certo angelo merkel.ma il discorso specifico riferito a chi era presente lo trovo laido.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Però ci siamo parlati al telefono!
> 
> Ciao [/QUOTE
> 
> Lo so mia cara,non l'ho scritto,perche' una volta,mi fu'chiesto da una tipa di qua', di non scrivere mai ,che ci eravamo parlati.Perche'parlare con Lothar...e'sconveniente no???:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> e' vero, so' talmente estranei che la Cina aiuta ad estrarre il petrolio russo nel Caucaso perche' nun je la fanno co' gli impegni nel mondo e se costruisce le ferrovie per andarselo a prendere...
> 
> ...


ma tutti i Paesi soprattutto confinanti hanno rapporti di vario tipo
ma da lì a prevedere una santa alleanza antiamericana, non so...mi pare che non sia questo che li leghi, e nemmeno l'etnia e la storia dei popoli che come la metti tu sembrerebbero vivere un eterno complotto contro gli USA, ma solo l'economia 
"solo", vabbè!:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tutti i Paesi soprattutto confinanti hanno rapporti di vario tipo
> ma da lì a prevedere una santa alleanza antiamericana, non so...mi pare che non sia questo che li leghi, e nemmeno l'etnia e la storia dei popoli che come la metti tu sembrerebbero vivere un eterno complotto contro gli USA, ma solo l'economia
> "solo", vabbè!:singleeye:


Certo, infatti anche con il Giappone la Cina va d'amore e d'accordo,neh?...

ma rassegnate, free...il patto d'acciaio sino-russo (oltre che essere presenti anche nel BRIC) spacca er culo ai passeri e lassa perde gli yankee che so' falliti in tutto e per tutto e pijano solo scoppole...stanno all'ultimo giro ed ormai lo sanno...l'India, che vorrebbero per bilanciare almeno in parte, non si decide a scegliere e per adesso scrocca armi ed aerei dagli yankee ma alla fine, finito de scrocca', si alleera' anch'essa con quei due..e' gia' scritto....

bye bye yankee...fuck you...


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo, infatti anche con il Giappone la Cina va d'amore e d'accordo,neh?...
> 
> ma rassegnate, free...il patto d'acciaio sino-russo spacca er culo ai passeri e lassa perde gli yankee che so' falliti in tutto e per tutto e pijano solo scoppole...stanno all'ultimo giro ed ormai lo sanno...
> 
> bye bye yankee...fuck you...



sai che avevo letto un'interessantissima:singleeye: teoria storico/economica, che in pratica sosteneva che il potere in senso lato cammina da sud est a nord ovest ovvero la civiltà è nata in mesopotamia, fenicia, egitto, poi grecia, roma con l'impero, poi francia e inghilterra, poi salto oceanico negli usa, poi giappone e poi asia...più o meno

un amico ha commentato che quando arriverà in africa spera di essere già defunto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> sai che avevo letto un'interessantissima:singleeye: teoria storico/economica, che in pratica sosteneva che il potere in senso lato cammina da sud est a nord ovest ovvero la civiltà è nata in mesopotamia, fenicia, egitto, poi grecia, roma con l'impero, poi francia e inghilterra, poi salto oceanico negli usa, poi giappone e poi asia...più o meno
> 
> un amico ha commentato che quando arriverà in africa spera di essere già defunto:mrgreen:


Quasi 3/4 di Africa ormai e' gia' in mano alla Cina che ha sostituito il Fondo Monetario Internazionale nei prestiti e li fa anche piu' vantaggiosi in cambio di appalti e materie prime che spolpa a piu' non posso...

stessa cosa che fa in sud america con la banca venezuelana gia' con Chavez e mo' con Maduro...

gli yankee pijano solo calci ner culo ormai in giro per il mondo...:rotfl:

pero' l'amico tuo se scorda che quando l'impero cinese era al massimo lo era anche l'impero romano e stavano trattando per riunirsi....

quello che falli' allora riuscira' a zio Putin....


----------



## erab (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quasi 3/4 di Africa ormai e' gia' in mano alla Cina che ha sostituito il Fondo Monetario Internazionale nei prestiti e li fa anche piu' vantaggiosi in cambio di risorse e materie prime che spolpa a piu' non posso...
> 
> stessa cosa che fa in sud america con la banca venezuelana gia' con Chavez e mo' con Maduro...
> 
> gli yankee pijano solo calci ner culo ormai in giro per il mondo...:rotfl:


Scoprire di non essere l'unico a saperlo è commovente!!!! :sorpreso::triste:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scoprire di non essere l'unico a saperlo è commovente!!!! :sorpreso::triste:


Questi studiano su Topolino e stanno ancora all'invincibile zio Sam....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quasi 3/4 di Africa ormai e' gia' in mano alla Cina che ha sostituito il Fondo Monetario Internazionale nei prestiti e li fa anche piu' vantaggiosi in cambio di risorse e materie prime che* spolpa a piu' non posso...*
> 
> stessa cosa che fa in sud america con la banca venezuelana gia' con Chavez e mo' con Maduro...
> 
> gli yankee pijano solo calci ner culo ormai in giro per il mondo...:rotfl:



vero, grazie anche al benestare dei governi autoctoni, spesso infatti sono loro a vendere la loro gente e tutto il resto, mica gli altri che se ne approfittano


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> vero, grazie anche al benestare dei governi autoctoni, spesso infatti sono loro a vendere la loro gente e tutto il resto, mica gli altri che se ne approfittano


Certo gli yankee so' dei benefattori invece....:mrgreen:

ma tu sai come opera il FMI con la Banca Mondiale?...i cravattari so' piu' etici...


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo gli yankee so' dei benefattori invece....:mrgreen:
> 
> ma tu sai come opera il FMI con la Banca Mondiale?...i cravattari so' piu' etici...


sì però ammetterai che i governi che vendono i propri popoli fanno senso...tipo la grecia, per non andare tanto lontano "culturalmente" (in africa c'era anche un dittatore cannibale:singleeye:, a quanto pare)


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì però ammetterai che i governi che vendono i propri popoli fanno senso...tipo la grecia, per non andare tanto lontano "culturalmente" (in africa c'era anche un dittatore cannibale:singleeye:, a quanto pare)


Pero' quando i governi africani svendevano e svendono i loro popoli agli yankee o a noi andava bene, mo' che con i cinesi ci guadagnano, so' carogna...

e' un mondo diffizile...


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' quando i governi africani svendevano e svendono i loro popoli agli yankee o a noi andava bene, mo' che con i cinesi ci guadagnano, so' carogna...
> 
> e' un mondo diffizile...



ma no, anche prima non andava bene, solo che anche chi fa le svendite è responsabile, ti pare?
e va giustamente appeso dai concittadini, e non da altri, è così che si fa


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, anche prima non andava bene, solo che anche chi fa le svendite è responsabile, ti pare?
> e va giustamente appeso dai concittadini, e non da altri, è così che si fa


Allora dovresti cominciare ad appendere quelli che ti sgovernano e che da mo' t'hanno svenduta, prima d'insegnare agli altri come se fanno le rivoluzioni stando pero' tu col culo al caldo e sul divano...


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora dovresti cominciare ad appendere quelli che ti sgovernano e che da mo' t'hanno svenduta, prima d'insegnare agli altri come se fanno le rivoluzioni stando pero' tu col culo al caldo e sul divano...



ma infatti non è mica un'ipotesi tanto peregrina, e per di più rinverdirebbe le nostre belle tradizioni:singleeye:
però mi sento sola, come si fa...anche i forconi sono spariti


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti non è mica un'ipotesi tanto peregrina, e per di più rinverdirebbe le nostre belle tradizioni:singleeye:
> però mi sento sola, come si fa...anche i forconi sono spariti


io so' gia' 'mpegnato...:rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io so' gia' 'mpegnato...:rotfl:



sì, con la


....poltrona


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2014)

19 marzo 2014, 19:26

*Anche la Striscia di Gaza sogna di entrare in Russia*







                                                © Immagine: vluki.ru


*Sullo sfondo dell'accordo di  annessione stipulato tra la Crimea e la Russia, nella versione russa del  sito del Centro di informazione palestinese è apparsa la notizia che a  Gaza un gruppo di iniziativa svilupperà una proposta al governo  dell'enclave palestinese, situata nel territorio di Israele, per avviare  il referendum sull'ingresso nella Federazione Russa.
*


                               Del gruppo di iniziativa fanno parte cittadini russi  che vivono a Gaza. Nell'enclave vivono circa 50.000 persone, per lo più  cittadine russe che hanno coniugi palestinesi, le quali sono in possesso  di passaporto russo.
Nel testo del messaggio gli iniziatori non hanno dubbi sull'esito favorevole del referendum.
Per saperne di più: http://italian.ruvr.ru/news/2014_03_19/Anche-la-Striscia-di-Gaza-sogna-di-entrare-in-Russia-4224/




ale'....evvvaiiii anche co' le ex-clave russe all'estero....

machestronzist'ammericani...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

